

Nim Chimpsky: the chimp they tried to turn into a human - SandB0x
http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2011/jul/24/project-nim-chimpsky-chimpanzee-language

======
edkennedy
Watched a fantastic movie about this, Project Nim

